# Dubiöse Werbung auf SPS-Forum ?



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

Ich bekomme auf SPS-Forum Werbung der ein bisschen fragwürdig ist.
Ich bin nicht prüdisch, aber ich denke dies ist auf die Grenze was ich auf mein Bildschirm haben kann und jemand geht vorbei.
Es ist nur auf SPS-Forum !
Beispiel: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kann man das irgendwie abstellen oder moderieren ? Ich will ja nicht auf den Link clicken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2022)

Hehe, Deine Phantasie möchte ich nicht haben ...


----------



## NicoSch (1 Juni 2022)

Oben rechts kannst du auf das dreieck klicken um es als unangemessen zu melden oder auf das X um es zu schliessen.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2022)

Hm, ich sehe diese Art Werbung im Forum nicht, ich hab nur die Werbung oben, im Kopf des SPS-Forums. Das ist ja, die, die der Admin zuläßt.
Wahrscheinlich hauen den Rest die Adblocker raus, die ich (oder Safari) so aktiviert habe. Hast du keine Werbeblocker? Normalerwesie orientieren sich dies Ads ja an irgendwelchen über dich gesammelten Informationen. Also wenn man bei Amazon nach Messingschrauben gesucht hat, bekommt man dann bei Google oder Amazon immer wieder irgendwelche Messingschauben-Werbung zu sehen. Kriterien dazu halten die geheim   Manchmal ist das aber auch nicht nachvollziehbar, was man da zu sehen bekommt.
Vielleicht hat Markus noch ein paar erhellende Aussagen für uns.


----------



## MFreiberger (1 Juni 2022)

_hat sich erledigt_


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist nur auf SPS-Forum !


Ich hatte genau diese Werbung gestern auch ( SPS-Forum auf meinem Handy ).


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hast du keine Werbeblocker?


Dies ist mein Arbeits-PC. Völlig gesteuert von unser IT-Abteilung. Ich kann nichts selber installieren .... leider.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

NicoSch schrieb:


> Oben rechts kannst du auf das dreieck klicken um es als unangemessen zu melden oder auf das X um es zu schliessen.


Aha, mit die kleine Pfeilchen kann man es als unangemessen melden. 
Ich wagte nicht auf etwas zu klicken. Selbst der "x" kann ja von der Webseite eine andere Funktion haben als man denkt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Selbst der "x" kann ja von der Webseite eine andere Funktion haben als man denkt.


Zumindest können sie registrieren, das du die Werbung wahrgenommen hast ( was ja schon mal ein Erfolg ist )
aber anscheinend andere Werbung möchtest. Mit dem X sagst du eigentlich relativ viel über dich aus bzw. Google
nähert sich immer weiter deinen Wünschen an.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also wenn man bei Amazon nach Messingschrauben gesucht hat, bekommt man dann bei Google oder Amazon immer wieder irgendwelche Messingschauben-Werbung zu sehen.


Ich bekomme hier keine gezielte Werbung nach was ich gesucht habe oder welche Webseiten ich besucht habe. Das ist aber der Fall auf andere Webseiten. 
Nur scheint es mein Ort ist bekannt. Ich bekomme hier Werbungen von Baumärkte in die Nähe.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juni 2022)

Administratoren haben in der Regel eine eigene Meinung zu Adblockern, da die Ads ja das Forum finanzieren ...

Es gibt auch Foren, die sind für Adblocker-Nutzer nur eingeschränkt nutzbar.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hehe, Deine Phantasie möchte ich nicht haben ...


Verstehe nicht was du meinst - ich glaube es ist eine feststeckende Schublade, und da ist eine erschreckende Spinne wenn die Schublade aufspringt.
Haha ich glaube du hast schon dieselbe Phantasie wie ich.
Es ist aber klar dass die Werbung genau so erstellt ist, das es kein Porno ist, aber unser Phantasie reist als wäre es Porno.
Genau auf die Grenze was Google erlaubt.


----------



## dekuika (1 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hm, ich sehe diese Art Werbung im Forum nicht, ich hab nur die Werbung oben, im Kopf des SPS-Forums. Das ist ja, die, die der Admin zuläßt.
> Wahrscheinlich hauen den Rest die Adblocker raus, die ich (oder Safari) so aktiviert habe. Hast du keine Werbeblocker? Normalerwesie orientieren sich dies Ads ja an irgendwelchen über dich gesammelten Informationen. Also wenn man bei Amazon nach Messingschrauben gesucht hat, bekommt man dann bei Google oder Amazon immer wieder irgendwelche Messingschauben-Werbung zu sehen. Kriterien dazu halten die geheim   Manchmal ist das aber auch nicht nachvollziehbar, was man da zu sehen bekommt.
> Vielleicht hat Markus noch ein paar erhellende Aussagen für uns.


Deshalb benutze ich DuckDuckGo als Suchmaschine. Damit wirst Du das Tracking los. Dazu noch den Werbeblocker von Opera und schon kannst Du recht unbelästigt surfen.


----------



## Tschoke (1 Juni 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Deshalb benutze ich DuckDuckGo als Suchmaschine


Naja, immer noch besser als Google, aber so einfach ist es dann leider doch nicht:








						Duckduckgos datensicherer Webbrowser erlaubt indirektes Tracking von Microsoft
					

Die für ihren Datenschutz bekannte Suchmaschine Duckduckgo erlaubt Linkedin und Bing das Tracken von Daten, zumindest in den mobilen Browser-Varianten.




					www.heise.de


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2022)

Wie wärs mit einem Portable Apps Browser? Portable Apps, kann man auch auf Onedrive oder Dropbox installieren.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Administratoren haben in der Regel eine eigene Meinung zu Adblockern, da die Ads ja das Forum finanzieren ...
> 
> Es gibt auch Foren, die sind für Adblocker-Nutzer nur eingeschränkt nutzbar.


Die Werbung vom Forum oben im Kopf, die sehe ich ja, den restlichen Google-Müll etc. sehe ich nicht.


----------



## JesperMP (1 Juni 2022)

Die Werbung am unten, nicht im Kopf, bekommt der Forum davon ein Einkommen ?
Ich bin nicht dagegen das die Forum von Werbungen etwas unterstützt wird.
Du kannst probieren dein Adblocker mittlerweile zu deaktivieren, nur um zu sehen ob es ein Unterschied macht.


----------



## vollmi (1 Juni 2022)

Nach was muss ich surfen, damit ich keine Werbung für "Single" mehr angezeigt bekomme?


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Werbung am unten, nicht im Kopf, bekommt der Forum davon ein Einkommen ?
> Ich bin nicht dagegen das die Forum von Werbungen etwas unterstützt wird.
> Du kannst probieren dein Adblocker mittlerweile zu deaktivieren, nur um zu sehen ob es ein Unterschied macht.


Ja, wenn ich das in meiner Win-VM mit Edge aufmache, bekomme ich unten die Ads zu sehen.
Das was #vollmi gerade gepostet hat, sehe ich auch.

PS: Ich hab Adblock aktiv und darauf habe ich www.sps-forum.de für Werbung freigegeben. Dadurch sehe ich wohl oben die Foren-Werbung und die Google-Werbung nicht. Das ist ok so für mich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

😇


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 😇
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 61469


@Admin - ich will auch lieber solche Werbung.
statt sowas:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ich will auch lieber solche Werbung.
> statt sowas:


Da musst du nur ein paar mal JesperMP in der Suchleiste eingeben, dann bekommst du das auch 😂


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Immer noch besser als die letzten drei Jahre, da hab ich mich mal nach einer Waschmaschine umgesehen..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> @Admin - ich will auch lieber solche Werbung.
> statt sowas:
> Anhang anzeigen 61470


Toll, jetzt bekomme ich auch den Käse ( obwohl ich nichts angeklickt habe ) Da waren mir die Comics lieber.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Geil...voll im Sinne der funktionalen Sicherheit, Gürtel+Hosenträger, Unterhose+Tuch ... ja keine Ahnung soll ich wieder nach einer Waschmaschine suchen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ja keine Ahnung soll ich wieder nach einer Waschmaschine suchen?


Oder nach Gartenzeugs...

PS:
Nach was hast du denn vorher gesucht 😅


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da musst du nur ein paar mal JesperMP in der Suchleiste eingeben, dann bekommst du das auch 😂





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt bekomme ich auch den Käse ( obwohl ich nichts angeklickt habe ) Da waren mir die Comics lieber.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 61471


Den Namen vom Dänen schreiben reicht also auch, 
das ist ja wie ein Virus.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

wird nicht besser..obwohl ich jetzt echt grad ein paar Waschmaschinen gegoogelt habe.


Ah..Oh...die Suche geht gar nicht über Bilder sondern über Funktionen. Die können ja alle Waschen...!


----------



## Hesse (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Immer noch besser als die letzten drei Jahre, da hab ich mich mal nach einer Waschmaschine umgesehen..


Das ist noch lange nix ..
Vor ca. 4 Jahren hatte mein Sohn die Aufgabe einen U-Bot zu bauen das :

1. Untergeht …
2. Untergetaucht bleibt
3. recht genau nach 2 Minuten automatisch auftaucht.
4. An der Oberflache mindestens 5 Minuten schwimmt.

Punkte Verteilung mit Schwergewicht auf einhaltung der 2 Minuten

Wie gebaut wird war egal elektrisch, mechanisch, pneumatisch, chemisch, alles erlaubt

In diesen Zuge habe ich gegoogelte nach :

"Kondom , extra Stark, extra groß, trocken"

Ihr könnt euch nicht ansatzweise vorstellen, wie lange und womit ich so an Werbung zugeschüttet wurde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2022)

Wer war das? 😂


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Damit hab ich nichts zu tun, ich hock am Besten daheim, ersatzweise in der Firma oder notfalls im ICE beim Kaffe und der Schoki . Oder beim Kunden meines Vertrauens.
Aufgeblasene PKW - kein Wert.
Auch wenn auf Kosten unserer Kinder jetzt der Sprit wieder künstlich preiswert scheint.


siehste ma


----------



## Matze001 (3 Juni 2022)

Bei mir kommt auch richtig schmutzige Werbung 🙃


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juni 2022)

Keine Ahnung, welche Suchbegriffe dazu geführt haben...


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juni 2022)

Ich habe eine Theorie was hervorgeht.
Es sind nicht die Anwender oder seine Suchbegriffe die von Google analysiert werden.
Es ist das Einhalt von die Themen.

Googles analysiert dies und andere Foren, um zu erkennen 'was wird diskutiert' um gezielte Werbungen anzuzeigen.
Wenn Kochrezepte diskutiert werden, dann bekommt man Werbung über Pfannen und Messer.
Wenn Blumen diskutiert werden, dann bekommt man Werbung über Gartenwerkzeuge,
Wenn Wohnzimmer-Eintrichtung diskutiert werden, dann bekommt man Werbung über Möbel.

Das Problem ist das Google's bots haben keine Ahnung was SPSen, Steuerungen usw. ist. Deswegen sind die Werbungen etwas seltsam gewählt.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

können wir ja mal testen.
2 Tomaten
1 Gurke
1 Salat
0,2 Liter Essig
1/2 Brezel
3 Bratwurst
etwas Senf
fünf Bier
Freitag!


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

okay grün...


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juni 2022)

Jetzt wird es wirklich dubios...


----------



## knabi (3 Juni 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es wirklich dubios...
> Anhang anzeigen 61510


Ja das stimmt, wenn man die Drähte abgeklemmt läßt, kann man sogar 100% Strom sparen..... 🤣


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

Auch in der Netzwerktechnik gibt es jetzt einiges an Inspiration, wie man zu seiner korrekten Verlegung kommt!


----------



## knabi (3 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Auch in der Netzwerktechnik gibt es jetzt einiges an Inspiration, wie man zu seiner korrekten Verlegung kommt!
> Anhang anzeigen 61511


Wieso neu? So sieht es doch immer aus, wenn die IT-Fuzzis fertig sind


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

Mhm haben wir im Oktober 2020 geschafft, da hat der IT-Spezialist die ganze Fabrik lahmgelegt weil er ein frei baumelndes Kabel (mein nicht mehr benötigten Programmieranschluss) einfach in ein anderen Port reingesteckt hat damit aufgeräumt ist 
Ergab dann irgend ein Loop, wo immer mehr Pakete rein sind bis abgestürzt ist...hat ein paar Minuten gedauert.


----------



## thomass5 (5 Juni 2022)

Endlich mal eine, die auf mich zugeschnitten ist:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2022)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr immer so googelt, ich
bekomme nur Fachwerbung, wie sich das gehört.


----------



## thomass5 (19 Juli 2022)

So, die Urlaubszeit geht wohl los...


----------



## escride1 (19 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bekomme nur Fachwerbung, wie sich das gehört.


Ich habe noch nie nach solchen Fahrzeugen gesucht, es sei denn das sind die Werkzeuge die man heute braucht wenn es bei der Inbetriebnahme mal nicht so richtig läuft...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## ducati (24 Juli 2022)

Ist das jetzt Else?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Else?


Else oder Tina


----------



## rlw (25 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Else?


Young Else


----------



## vollmi (25 Juli 2022)

So jetzt fängt mir die Werbung an zu gefallen. So ne automatische Donutmaschine wollte ich schon immer im Büro. Und für 700 öcken? Da kann man auch nichts sagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2022)

Dubiose Werbung. Führt auch nicht zu Aldi sondern zu einer dubiosen Wett-seite. Man beachte die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## thomass5 (7 August 2022)

...


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2022)

Au ja! Davon nehme ich gleich zwei. Dann kann ich 180 % bei meiner nächsten Stromrechnung sparen!


----------



## Plan_B (7 August 2022)

Ich würd es mir ja selbst basteln, funktionieren tut aber nur die (teuer) gekaufte Version.


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich würd es mir ja selbst basteln, funktionieren tut aber nur die (teuer) gekaufte Version.


Das kann ich nur bestätigen, denn wenn ich's mir selbst bastele, kommt immer wieder nur ein zusätzlicher "Verbraucher" dabei heraus.
Vielleicht deute ich einfach das Foto noch falsch?
Eine LeuchtDiode, antiparallel dazu eine Diode und in Reihe einen Widerstand sehe ich da. 
Vielleicht ist die LED gar keine, sondern eine FotoDiode? 
Ehe ich da noch Ärger wegen unerwünschter/unerlaubter Rückspeisung kriege, lege ich das Projekt lieber erstmal auf Eis ...


----------



## PN/DP (7 August 2022)

Das Foto gehört gar nicht zu dem beworbenen Stromspar-Wunderkasten. Das ist nur irgendein Beispielfoto, was vom Werbedesigner im Internet gefunden wurde und irgendwie "elektrisch" aussieht. In der Werbung werden auch noch andere irrwitzige Fotos verwendet. Im original verkauften Gerät ist ein vergossenes leeres Placebo-Bauteil drin, und eine LED samt Kondensator-Netzteil als Betriebsanzeige. 

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2022)

So jetzt zeigt er mir auch diese VoltPlug Werbung an.
Unglaublich der Dreck


----------



## lilli (7 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So jetzt zeigt er mir auch diese VoltPlug Werbung an.
> Unglaublich der Dreck


Das ist so absurd, das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht als Betrug melden?
Sonst wäre die Saccharose-Kügelchen ja auch längst verboten worden!


----------



## Plan_B (7 August 2022)

IM heimischen WLAN hab ich den DNS Eintrag der nervigsten ADS auf /dev/null bzw. nxdomain verbogen


> googleads.g.doubleclick.net could not be found. Please check the name and try again.


Ohne Plugins klappt das mobil nur, wenn ich mich via vpn nach Hause verbinde. Deshalb seh ich die Analplugs nur selten.


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2022)

lilli schrieb:


> Das ist so absurd, das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht als Betrug melden?
> Sonst wäre die Saccharose-Kügelchen ja auch längst verboten worden!


Bei den Kügelchen glaub ich noch eher an die Wirkung ... Da kann es ja wenigstens einen Placebo-effekt geben.
Aber mein Stromzähler ist gegen den VoltPlug Voodoo wohl immun.
Als Betrug melden kannst du dir sparen.
Wenn du das Teil googlest, dann gibt es einige interessante Beiträge darüber.
Da haben ein paar Ar... die Abzocke perfektioniert. 
Ist ähnlich wie beim WLAN-Booster UltraXtend.


----------



## PN/DP (7 August 2022)

Es scheint so, als ob tatsächlich viele Leute diesen Nepp kaufen, jedenfalls werden diese Geräte unter verschiedenen Namen und billiger u.A. auch in der Bucht angeboten (Voltbox, Ecotex, VoltPlug, und andere phantasievolle Namen).
Vorige Woche hatte ich einmal auf das hellblaue X in dem Google-Add geklickt (Diese Werbung blockieren > Anzeige unangemessen), dann wurde zumindest mir diese Werbung nicht mehr angezeigt. Jetzt ist sie also wieder da.

heise: Warum das Stromsparkästchen Voltbox nutzloser Nepp ist (mit Schaltplan)

Immerhin könnte man das Gerät als Orientierungslicht oder Nachtlicht verwenden  die gibts aber schon viel billiger und stromsparender.

Harald


----------



## vollmi (8 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Es scheint so, als ob tatsächlich viele Leute diesen Nepp kaufen, jedenfalls werden diese Geräte unter verschiedenen Namen und billiger u.A. auch in der Bucht angeboten (Voltbox, Ecotex, VoltPlug, und andere phantasievolle Namen).


Ich wünschte mir ein bisschen unanständiger zu sein, man könnte manche Menschen so leicht abzocken. Und offenbar isses ja nichtmal betrug, ich mein bis 90%, da garantiert man ja offensichtlich nur dass man auf keinen Fall mehr wie 90% Strom spart.


----------



## PN/DP (8 August 2022)

Ob es daran liegt, daß wir hier über die Voltbox schreiben? Jetzt gibt es auch Werbung für das nutzlose Gerät über grandado.com (mit grauenhafter Übersetzung). Da wird allerdings nichts versprochen, was das Gerät können soll, nur eine mir unverständliche "Anti-Stromdiebstahl-Sicherung" fällt mir auf.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (8 August 2022)

KLar. Steckt was in der Dose, kann man nix anderes reinstecken. Keine leere Versprechung 🤣


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vorige Woche hatte ich einmal auf das hellblaue X in dem Google-Add geklickt (Diese Werbung blockieren > Anzeige unangemessen), dann wurde zumindest mir diese Werbung nicht mehr angezeigt. Jetzt ist sie also wieder da.


Das habe ich bei der Fake-Aldi Anzeige auch gemacht, heute ist sie auch wieder da.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

😅


----------



## thomass5 (22 August 2022)

Eine neue Konstruktion


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 August 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Eine neue Konstruktion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Frage ist ja auch, wie gefährdend ist so eine Werbung für Kinder.....
Die sehen sowas ja auch ( ob zufällig oder nicht... ).


----------



## Der Pfälzer (1 September 2022)

Gelöscht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Auch gelöscht.

Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 September 2022)

Weiß einer wo der Beitrag bei der Gebäudeautomatisierung geblieben ist wo man unentdecktes Falschgeld kaufen kann? Ich wollte gerade bestellen finde den Artikel aber nicht mehr und den User auch nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich wollte gerade bestellen finde den Artikel aber nicht mehr und den User auch nicht.


Ich habe eben alles aufgekauft.

Macht´s gut, war ne schöne Zeit 🏄‍♂️🏝️


----------



## Peter Gedöns (1 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Macht´s gut, war ne schöne Zeit 🏄‍♂️🏝️


gehts zum UG auf die Insel ?


----------



## Blockmove (1 September 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo der Beitrag bei der Gebäudeautomatisierung geblieben ist wo man unentdecktes Falschgeld kaufen kann? Ich wollte gerade bestellen finde den Artikel aber nicht mehr und den User auch nicht.


 Das wird unter den Mods aufgeteilt


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> gehts zum UG auf die Insel ?


UG gehört die Nachbarinsel 😎☀️


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich habe eben alles aufgekauft.
> 
> Macht´s gut, war ne schöne Zeit 🏄‍♂️🏝️


Hast du überhaupt Internet auf deiner Insel?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 September 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt Internet auf deiner Insel?


Ich muss doch erst mal warten bis das Falschgeld hier ist.......

Ich warte und warte.....


----------



## thomass5 (9 September 2022)

Sollen wir jetzt aufgrund des Bauteilmangels umschulen?


----------



## Oberchefe (9 September 2022)

wahrscheinlich hat der Algorihmus NC für NumericControl mit NC für NumerusClausus verwechselt.


----------



## thomass5 (9 September 2022)

Und Künstler sind wir ja auch...


----------



## Hesse (10 September 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Und Künstler sind wir ja auch...


Das sind wir auf jeden Fall, so oft wie wir Kunststücke vollbringen.


----------



## ducati (10 September 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das sind wir auf jeden Fall, so oft wie wir Kunststücke vollbringen.


Du verwechselst Künststücke mit Wundern 😂


----------



## thomass5 (27 September 2022)

...neue Arbeitskleidung?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2022)

Jetzt sag noch einer mit der Werbung funktioniert hier nicht,
ich lese gerade den Thread mit den Sicherheitsschuhen





						Kurrektureinlagen für Sicherheitsschuhe
					

Ich treffe mal die Annahme das ein großer Teil der Nutzer hier auf der Arbeit zumindest zeitweise Sicherheitsschuhe trägt.  Gibt es unter denjenigen auch Leute mit krummen Füßen, die Korrektureinlagen benutzen? (Vermutlich auch solche, die es eigentlich bräuchten, aber bei Arbeitsschuhen darauf...




					www.sps-forum.de
				



und bekomme folgendes eingeblendet.


@Markus hat den Laden im Griff


----------



## NBerger (4 Oktober 2022)

> Jetzt sag noch einer mit der Werbung funktioniert hier nicht,
> ich lese gerade den Thread mit den Sicherheitsschuhen
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch und bekomme folgendes Ergebnis:




Was hab ich da falsch gemacht? 

Naja, haben zumindest fast Schuhkartongröße


----------



## MFreiberger (5 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jetzt sag noch einer mit der Werbung funktioniert hier nicht,
> ich lese gerade den Thread mit den Sicherheitsschuhen
> 
> 
> ...


Folglich stellt sich die Frage, was @thomass5 aus Beitrag #83 vorher gelesen hat


----------



## blimaa (6 Oktober 2022)

Geht das auch unter Werbung?


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Oktober 2022)

Kaum ist man ein paar Tage im Nachbarland, wird man in diese Ecke gestellt


----------



## PN/DP (8 Oktober 2022)

Kennt jemand die Firma JC-Electronics aus den Niederlanden nähe Groningen?
Webseiten der Firma hatte ich mir in den letzten 3 Wochen mehrmals angeschaut, weil sie einige für mich interessante Siemens-Teile auf Lager haben wollen, die Siemens zur Zeit nicht liefern kann, z.B. 6AV2123-2MB03-0AX0 KTP1200 Basic PN Touchpanel, bei Siemens "voraussichtlich lieferbar ab 19.07.2023"
Da war ich wohl zu oft, jetzt bekomme ich auch hier im Forum Werbung zu JC-Electronics

Vor 3 Wochen hat die Firma Comfort Panels und Basic Panels und anderes zu ca. 20% bis 50% über dem Siemens-Listenpreis angeboten, doch anscheinend will wohl niemand die Teile? Jetzt fallen die Wunschpreise, zur Zeit ca. Siemens-Listenpreis +/- 5%


----------



## PN/DP (8 Oktober 2022)

Das ging aber schnell und zielgenau


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2022)

Aldi FAKE Werbung:
"Bekommen Sie Einen E-Bike..."
Hoch seriös.
Klick drauf führt weiter zu einer dubiosen Seite.


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2022)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 62694
> 
> ...





Blockmove schrieb:


> So jetzt zeigt er mir auch diese VoltPlug Werbung an.
> Unglaublich der Dreck





PN/DP schrieb:


> Es scheint so, als ob tatsächlich viele Leute diesen Nepp kaufen, jedenfalls werden diese Geräte unter verschiedenen Namen und billiger u.A. auch in der Bucht angeboten (Voltbox, Ecotex, VoltPlug, und andere phantasievolle Namen). (...)
> heise: Warum das Stromsparkästchen Voltbox nutzloser Nepp ist



Die Verbraucherzentrale warnt vor diesen nutzlosen Stromsparboxen


> Die beworbenen *Stromsparboxen* sind *gänzlich wirkungslos*. Das Onlineportal "heise online" hat etwa herausgefunden, dass in einer untersuchten Stromsparbox ausschließlich ein Überspannungsschutz, eine Leuchtdiode und ein schwarzer Klotz verbaut wurden. Der besagte Klotz hat *gar keine technische Funktion*. Käufer:innen können nicht einmal die Anschaffungskosten der Box durch Energieeinsparungen hereinholen, da das Gerät durch den Betrieb der Leuchtdiode sogar mehr Strom verbraucht, als es einsparen soll.


----------



## dekuika (24 November 2022)

Seitdem ich als Suchmaschine standardmäßig Duckduckgo nutze, haben sich die Werbeeinblendungen stark reduziert. Sobald ich, am Handy, mal Kuuckel nehme, kommen diese sofort. .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 November 2022)




----------



## Oberchefe (14 Dezember 2022)

ich glaube, die Jungs müssen noch etwas an ihrem Algorithmus arbeiten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Dezember 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich glaube, die Jungs müssen noch etwas an ihrem Algorithmus arbeiten


Stimmt


----------



## leo (3 Januar 2023)

Langsam wird's ekelig🤢


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Januar 2023)

Ja, das ist echt krank. Das kam bei mir auch schon....


----------



## s_kraut (Gestern um 23:33)

ich werd alt...


----------



## vollmi (Heute um 06:51)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ich werd alt...


Du musst jetzt stark sein. Aber wir SIND alt.


----------



## dekuika (Heute um 07:36)

Komisch, ich bekomme immer nur solche Werbung.


Das interessante sehe ich immer nur in Euren Posts.
Ich werde mich beim Administrator beschweren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (Heute um 07:38)

dekuika schrieb:


> Komisch, ich bekomme immer nur solche Werbung.


Jetzt hast du dich verraten, du verwendest einen Adblocker.


----------



## dekuika (Heute um 08:36)

Ups.


----------

